# My stab at Terragen...



## Xmetal (Apr 26, 2005)

Not bad but still looks a bit bland. 







Second installment






Critque accepted


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

You're first one's great! And I love the mountains with the second one. hmm not too sure about the bright yellow sun - but it's still pretty choice. 
There's something surreal about the first one, maybe because it's so perfectly ideal.

Have you noticed that the water is really really shiny in Terragen?

Oh and I also found a terrain for Ayers Rock on renderosity.com but I can't open it for some reason. Ah well.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 26, 2005)

for most of the terrains on renderosity, youll need the registered version of terragen.

what the registered version does for you is allow you to play with larger terrains, and chances are the person that created ayers rock for terragen did it with the largest size possible.


md


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah I discovered the size limit last nite, 1280 x something. 

I gotta get me a rego'd version.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 28, 2005)

3rd example






I call it 'Hundred Isles'

I still think it's a bit plan but i'm slowly getting the hang of sculpting


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

woow thats really nice!!!!


----------



## Xmetal (May 10, 2005)

This one wasn't the most 'realistic' one i've done but it looks a bit like something from another planet.... :shock:


----------

